# some of my mac facecharts



## misshaleymac (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 16, 2010)

gorgeous i wish mine were that good im still having trouble with mine your looks amazing. i brought some home from work with me so i could practice but they still aren't so hot


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 16, 2010)

Really feeling the second but I like the first one as well.....I'm gonna try to see if I can mimic the second......Awesome work!


----------



## Chrystia (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice job! They look great. The first one is my favourite one. But I love the way you play with the lips on the last one. Your brows on all four are to die for especially! I lvoe the idea of seeing other face charts from other artists.

  	Paparazzi boy; Keep on practicing. Face charts are hard. It's been four years and I still feel like crap at them, although admittedly I've improved. But its definitely a practiced skill that is harder than doing actual makeup on  a person. I love your idea of bringing some home to practice. I might do that too. I have to two people at my counter who used to be trainers lol, so they are INCREDIBLE at doing charts so I get intimidated a lot when i work on mine at the counter lol.


----------



## misshaleymac (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks guys! dont let anything intimidate you when it comes to art... every artist has a different technique. i really appreciate the feedback


----------



## destiny1683 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow these are amazing! Your lashes are on POINT...love them!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 2, 2010)

ya i have been practicing a lot. im still immitdated to submit mine cause all the other artists at my counter are so good but when im at home im usally doing face charts playing with them to really get a feel for them 


Chrystia said:


> Nice job! They look great. The first one is my favourite one. But I love the way you play with the lips on the last one. Your brows on all four are to die for especially! I lvoe the idea of seeing other face charts from other artists.
> 
> Paparazzi boy; Keep on practicing. Face charts are hard. It's been four years and I still feel like crap at them, although admittedly I've improved. But its definitely a practiced skill that is harder than doing actual makeup on  a person. I love your idea of bringing some home to practice. I might do that too. I have to two people at my counter who used to be trainers lol, so they are INCREDIBLE at doing charts so I get intimidated a lot when i work on mine at the counter lol.


----------



## linalovesmakeup (Sep 15, 2011)

I looooove your brows! Those are perfect.
  	I love doing face charts whenever the store is slow, and I'm constantly playing with different things to see what the outcome may be.

  	What did you use for the brows if I may ask?


----------



## SweetGlamMakeup (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing,lashes are flawless..what do you use?


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are just great, I can't get enough of them! The lashes, the brows, the lips. Just brillant.


----------



## chihullomac (May 9, 2012)

Looks great....lashes are my favorite....


----------

